# حلقات من برنامج بيت على الصخر _ لنيافة الأنبا بولا.



## ABOTARBO (17 يونيو 2010)

*حلقات من برنامج 
بيت على الصخر...








:download:

 الخطوبة وتجاوزات المشاعر

 التحميل
http://www.4shared.com/file/12176876...15b/__wmv.html​
​* 
* 
*
*
*
* حلقة عن

 المرأة العاملة

 http://www.4shared.com/file/12176312.../__online.html

* 
* 
*
*التحرش الجنسى للاطفال​
​
 التحميل​
​
http://www.4shared.com/file/121749270/fe8423c1/___.html​
​* 
*
* 
*
*
*حلقة عن
*​* 
** الحمل الاول ومابعد الطفل الاول*

* http://www.4shared.com/file/12153167...-2-5-2009.html*​* 
**

الحموات​​​​​​
​​​​​​
http://www.4shared.com/file/12151052...28-2-2009.html​​​​​​
​​​​​​
​* 
* 
*
*
*
*حلقة بعنوان

 الانفصال والمشاكل المترتبة عليه

 http://www.4shared.com/file/12191380...16-5-2009.html
* 


* 
*
*
*
*حلقة بعنوان​
 عن مرض احد الزوجين​
​
http://www.4shared.com/file/12190967...-9-5-2009.html​
​* 
*
* 
*
*
*
*
*
حلقة بعنوان​
​
 الزواج والغربة​
​
 التحميل​
​
http://www.4shared.com/file/12218596...dcom___--.html​
​* 
*
* 
*
*
*الحلقة عن
 الغربة
 
 http://www.4shared.com/file/12351726...dcom_____.html
 * 
* 
*
*
*
*الحلقة عن
 المذبح العائلى
 
 http://www.4shared.com/file/12816440...___online.html
 

ماذا يريد الرجل من المرأة ؟​​
​​
http://www.4shared.com/file/12060218...AKHER-MAN.html​​
​​
​* 
* 
*
*
*​*ماذا تريد المرأة من الرجل ؟

http://www.4shared.com/file/12059314...HER-WOMAN.html*

​
*تــــــــابع.......*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يونيو 2010)

الحلقة عن
الثعالب الصغيرة ولم الشمل
http://www.4shared.com/file/12009660...3-2009wmv.html
*
حلقة عن

 الجنس الناجح واثره على الزواج

 التحميل

http://www.4shared.com/file/12173632...0d9/_____.html

المرشد

http://www.4shared.com/file/12152081...-7-3-2009.html


 الحلقة عن


 الزواج العرفى
*​*
*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/11856215...HER-3ORFY.html*
​ 
*منقووووووووووووووول للأمانـــــــــــة*​


----------



## girgis2 (17 يونيو 2010)




----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يونيو 2010)

*تــــــابع*

*حلقات برنامج  *

* 



*


* بيت على الصخر*

* تقديم *


* 



*
* دينا عبد الكريم*

* ضيف البرنامج*
*



*
* نيافة الانبا بولا*

 الحلقة عن
 ابن ناس وبنت ناس

 





حلقة عن
 الرد على رسائل المشاهدين
 14/3/2009

 




حلقة عن
 الرد على رسائل المشاهدين
 23/5/2009

 







*لحلقة عن*
* مجموعة من المشاكل*
* مقسمة على جزئين*
* يرجى تحميل الحزئين *
* ثم فك الضغط لينتج ملف واح*
 


 






​ 
 *حلقة عن*​

* الطلاق فى المسيحية*​

 

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يونيو 2010)

*حلقة عن*
* تشريع الاحوال الشخصية جزء اول*
 




*نيافة الانبا بولا*
 *حلقة عن*
* تشريع الاحوال الشخصية جزء ثانى*
 




 حلقة عن
 تسأولات حول المجلس الاكليريكى







​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يونيو 2010)

نيافة الانبا بولا
الحلقة عن
تسأولات حول المجلس الاكليريكى 2 
لمشاهدة الحلقة الاولى يرجى الظغط هنا

لتحميل الجزء الثانى




​ ​ 


 حلقة من برنامج بيت على الصخر مع 

الانبا بولا عن
الشك

http://www.4shared.com/file/12150355...25-4-2009.html
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يونيو 2010)

بيت على الصخر_نيافة الانبا بولا
 الحلقة عن
 السلايف

 




حلقة عن
 الأنانية
 




*حلقة عن*
* المشاكل المعلقة*
 


​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يونيو 2010)

* حلقة من برنامج بيت على الصخر مع *


*الانبا بولا عن*
* البنات عايزين ايه*

* http://www.4shared.com/file/12101319...28-3-2009.html*


​ 

حلقة عن​​
 الحمل الاول ومابعد الطفل الاول​
​
http://www.4shared.com/file/12153167...-2-5-2009.html​


​
حلقة من برنامج بيت على الصخر مع ​ 

الانبا بولا عن
 الحموات

http://www.4shared.com/file/12151052...28-2-2009.html


*م ن ق و ل للامانــــــــة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يونيو 2010)

*حلقة  من*
* برنامج*
* 



*
* بيت على الصخر*

* تقديم *
*



*
* دينا عبد الكريم*

* ضيف البرنامج  *
*



*
* نيافة الانبا بولا*
* الحلقة عن*
* عيوب لائحة 38*


​ 
*

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يوليو 2010)

*حلقة  من
برنامج*





*بيت على الصخر

تقديم* 




*دينا عبد الكريم

ضيف البرنامج * 




*نيافة الانبا بولا
* *الحلقة عن
الخطيئة*


​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يوليو 2010)

*حلقة  من
برنامج*





*بيت على الصخر

تقديم* 




*دينا عبد الكريم

ضيف البرنامج * 




*نيافة الانبا بولا
* *الحلقة عن
مرايتى*


​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أغسطس 2010)

*حلقة  من
برنامج*





*بيت على الصخر

تقديم* 




*دينا عبد الكريم

ضيف البرنامج * 




*نيافة الانبا بولا
* *الحلقة عن
أحموهم*


​​​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أغسطس 2010)

*حلقة  من
برنامج*





*بيت على الصخر

تقديم* 




*دينا عبد الكريم

ضيف البرنامج * 




*نيافة الانبا بولا
* *الحلقة عن
حلقة متنوعة*


​​​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أغسطس 2010)

*حلقة  من
برنامج*





*بيت على الصخر

تقديم* 




*دينا عبد الكريم

ضيف البرنامج * 




*نيافة الانبا بولا
* *الحلقة عن
القدوة*



​​​​​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*حلقة  من
برنامج*





*بيت على الصخر

تقديم* 




*دينا عبد الكريم

ضيف البرنامج * 




*نيافة الانبا بولا
* *الحلقة عن
القناعة*



​​​​​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 نوفمبر 2010)

برنامج
بيت على الصخر






حلقه عن 
الجنس






البرنامج يقدمه 
دينا عبد الكريم






وتستضيف فيه
نيافه الأنبا بولا 













حجم الملف
40.35 ميجا بايت              ​

*



*

   اختار السيرفر اللى يعجبك 







  *

*   


  *



**



*
*

*  





   *

*    

  *



**



*







  *

*   

  *



**



*










​​​​ ​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*حلقة  من
برنامج*





*بيت على الصخر

تقديم* 




*دينا عبد الكريم

ضيف البرنامج * 




*نيافة الانبا بولا
* *الحلقة عن
أعادة بناء المهدوم
الحلقة مقسمة على ثلاثة اجزاء 
يجب تحمليهم جميعا وفك الضغط للاستمتتاع بالحلقة
* 










​​​​​​ ​​​ ​ ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*حلقة  من
برنامج*





*بيت على الصخر

تقديم* 




*دينا عبد الكريم

ضيف البرنامج * 




*نيافة الانبا بولا
* *الحلقة عن
النكد
الحلقة مقسمة على ثلاثة اجزاء 
يجب تحمليهم جميعا وفك الضغط للاستمتتاع بالحلقة
* 










​​​​​​ 

​​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*حلقة  من
برنامج*





*بيت على الصخر

تقديم* 




*دينا عبد الكريم

ضيف البرنامج * 




*نيافة الانبا بولا
* *الحلقة عن
رأى الأطفال فى الكبار

* 


​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2011)

*حلقة  من
 برنامج*





 بيت على الصخر

 تقديم 





 *دينا عبد الكريم*

* ضيف البرنامج * 





 *نيافة الانبا بولا*
 *الحلقة عن*

*
علموهم كيف يحموا أنفسهم
**
اولا على الميجابلود
الحلقة مساحتها 271 ميجا مقسمة على اربعة اجزاء
مساحة كل جزء 70 ميجا
ماعدا الاخير 61 ميجا
الجزء الاول



الجزء الثانى



الجزء الثالث



** 
* *الحزء الرابع*





*ثانيا على الفورشيرد*
*مقسمة الى اربعة اجزاء
كل جزء 92.160 ميجا
ماعدا الجزء الاخير1.36 ميجا*

*الجزء الاول*




*الجزء الثانى*




*الجزء الثالث*




*الجزء الرابع*





*
منقول للأمانة*
 
​​


----------

